# Hide Menu Item



## daringone (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a way to hide an item in a drop down menu. I have several lists of CC numbers and I'd like the user to only be able to choose a number once.

So if they choose CC 10 from list one then CC 10 will be unavailable in the other lists.


----------



## kotori (Jun 8, 2012)

Just search for set_menu_item_visibility in NI's KSP documentation.


----------



## daringone (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I had a search in the documentation but couldn't find it. I'm still on Kontakt 4 so I'm assuming this must be for Kontakt 5?


----------



## mk282 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it's K5 only.


----------



## daringone (Jun 8, 2012)

:( What about changing the colour of text in menus?


----------



## mk282 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can only change the font, but cannot change the colors except to those that each font is assigned with.

Use $CONTROL_PAR_FONT_TYPE with set_control_par() and use values from 0 to 24 to check out different fonts. The selection is not too big, you basically have 5-6 colors or so, half of which are white, black, and two shades of gray.


----------



## daringone (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

